# Spotted Redfish



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

I ran acrossed this photo on the internet. Ive seen a lot of reds, but never one like this:


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

I'ver never seen anything like that either:blownaway


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've never seen a red with that many spots!... about 5 years ago i caught a bull red with 83 spots, then the next day caught an 18" rat red with 87 spots.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

that's the work of amagic marker


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

theres a few tournaments around that go by spots instead of weight...usually around 20 spots wins them though.


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

wow


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have never seen anything close to that. It looks like the spots run from the gills to the tail, all the way down the dorsal.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

heres another pic of it and i saw it said it had 606 spots


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Too cool!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That's the new and rare species of Spotted Leoperd Redfish. :letsdrink


----------

